# Tegu Enclosure



## Jacobbigfoot1 (Feb 15, 2019)

So I've heard lots of contradicting thoughts on what the minimum cage size is for an Argentine Black and White Tegu (Female). Can someone tell me the Minimum and the Recommended? Thanks!


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Bigger is best.

8' long
4' deep
3' high


----------



## beantickler (Feb 21, 2019)

Jacobbigfoot1 said:


> So I've heard lots of contradicting thoughts on what the minimum cage size is for an Argentine Black and White Tegu (Female). Can someone tell me the Minimum and the Recommended? Thanks!


As big as you can offer. 8x4 foot print would be minimum for an adult. Height seems optional.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

